# Black Library POD titles



## Commissar Ploss

Hi everyone! :biggrin: Commissar Ploss here with another stunning update! Well not really...you all know about the new Print on Demand titles that are available at the new Black Library website. So i'm not going to do a simple WOW! look new POD material!

Nope, its much more juicy than that. hehehe  

Through my connections within the Black Library, i have recieved exclusive access to information that the general public has not gotten the chance to hear yet. You all know about the three titles already available through POD on the Black Library Website; (page at the Black Library here.)

Space Marine by Ian Watson
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Images/Product/DefaultBL/xlarge/space-marine.jpg

The Gothic War by Gordon Rennie
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Images/Product/DefaultBL/xlarge/pod-gothic-war-omnibus.jpg

Insignium Astartes by Alan Merrett
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Images/Product/DefaultBL/xlarge/insignium-astartes.jpg

Book of Blood edited by Christian Dunn
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Images/Product/DefaultBL/xlarge/pod-Book-of-Blood.jpg

Fell Cargo by Dan Abnett
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Images/Product/DefaultBL/xlarge/pod-Fell-Cargo.jpg

Kill Squad by Various Authors
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Images/Product/DefaultBL/large/pod-Kill-Squad.jpg

Farseer by William King
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Images/Product/DefaultBL/large/pod-Farseer.jpg

Marks of Chaos by James Wallis
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Images/Product/DefaultBL/large/pod-marks-of-chaos.jpg
Titles yet to be released:

_Phalanx_



I'll be posting more titles up as i get them. And as they get published i will add them to the list above, with a link to the page, and a link to the cover picture.

Commissar Ploss :drinks:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

got an update from Vince, the Head Dude at Black Library America. Turns out Kill Squad isn't coming out next, there is some issues with the author that is making them pull back about a year in the release date. So my source was wrong... oh well! Vince did tell me however that their will be another POD title being released in July. thread has now been updated. :drinks:

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes

Ploss--the Soul Drinkers book will be called _Phalanx_, according to BL editor Christian Dunn (and the excerpt that he posted on the Black Library Bolthole).

Well, either that or you're talking about _Daenyathos_ from the Collector's Editions section of the website...


----------



## Viscount Vash

Seeing as they have done Index Astartes it will be interesting to see what other source books they will do.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Viscount Vash said:


> Seeing as they have done Index Astartes it will be interesting to see what other source books they will do.


i agree. i wonder if we'll be seeing reprints of the three original Chapter Approved supplements. Just for the old time fans, that would be cool.

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss

thread updated with new prerelease material Mark of Chaos

CP


----------



## DarKnightWarlord

Do you know if Black Library has any plants to put Index Astartes back into print?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

As far as i'm aware, there hasn't been any mention of Index Astartes being released as POD or any other format for that matter. It's unfortunate, but there hasn't been any word so far.

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey

I'm so very glad that the Index Astartes and Insignium Astartes (both of which I currently own) are so readily available in a somewhat...unethical manner- it's troublesome having to go through all my WDs for the appropriate IA article.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Insignium Astartes is legitimately available from the Black Library POD section on their website. 

CP


----------



## Worldkiller

Mossy Toes said:


> Ploss--the Soul Drinkers book will be called _Phalanx_, according to BL editor Christian Dunn (and the excerpt that he posted on the Black Library Bolthole).


Do you have a link to this? I'd like to check it out. If so thanks.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Worldkiller said:


> Do you have a link to this? I'd like to check it out. If so thanks.


i'm not sure the site of the bolthole, otherwise i would point you in that direction. Its not on the website yet.

CP


----------



## Worldkiller

Commissar Ploss said:


> Turns out Kill Squad isn't coming out next, there is some issues with the author that is making them pull back about a year in the release date.
> 
> CP


But then why is it available on the BL website? I'm confused.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Worldkiller said:


> But then why is it available on the BL website? I'm confused.


that is an old post. There was some confusion between myself and my insider as to exactly what we each meant. Seems there might be another regular novel under that same title coming out eventually, although he didn't feel safe confirming that. so there was a bit of confusion. 

The deathwatch omnibus is out, and available from BL. sorry for the confusion. 

CP 

_edit: i just realized i haven't updated the OP in a few, i should do that... lol_


----------



## Worldkiller

thanks for clearing that up


----------



## yapyap23

Can anyone put some pictures up of the POD titles they have purchased so we can see what they actually look like?


----------



## Pyroriffic

Bolthole is here.

You need to register as the extracts are in the 'Members Only' section.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Pyroriffic said:


> Bolthole is here.
> 
> You need to register as the extracts are in the 'Members Only' section.


welcome Pyro, i've heard much about you. 

_edit: well not too much, but Katie and Aaron have both mentioned you. lol_

CP


----------



## Pyroriffic

Not sure whether to be flattered or terrified...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Pyroriffic said:


> Not sure whether to be flattered or terrified...


:laugh: no no no, good things. 

cheers


----------



## Commissar Ploss

*Marks of Chaos*

http://www.thefoundingfields.com/2010/08/black-library-releases-marks-of-chaos.html


----------



## Lord of the Night

*War Unending*

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer/War-Unending.html


----------



## Lord of the Night

*Double Eagle*

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer-40000/Double-Eagle-Print-on-Demand.html

For all you Abnett fans, the lauded _Double Eagle_ has returned in POD format.


----------



## Vaz

Getting on THAT now. Cheers.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

yay for overnight posting! they always sneak them in on me!

CP


----------



## jasonbob

Ordered a whole bunch of them probably going to feel bloody stupid if they all end up being eBooks next month for a lot less


----------



## Lord of the Night

*Angelika Fleischer Omnibus*

Will be added soon, I think ill get this.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Exclusive-Products/Print-on-Demand/Fleischer-Omnibus-The.html


----------



## Lord of the Night

*Pawns of Chaos*

A new Heretic Tome.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Exclusive-Products/Print-on-Demand/Pawns-of-chaos-print-on-demand.html


----------



## Worldkiller

Inquis Exterminatus

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Exclusi...mand/inquis-exterminatus-print-on-demand.html

An art book for W40K


----------



## Commissar Ploss

don't forget links everyone. 

CP

_prior posts edited. _


----------



## Worldkiller

The Armageddon Omnibus

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Exclusive-Products/armageddon-omnibus.html


----------



## Lord of the Night

Necromunda Omnibus 1

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Exclusive-Products/Print-on-Demand/necromunda-omnibus-1.html

Lord of the Night


----------



## Diatribe1974

Here's a question I've been meaning to ask about these PoD titles: Are they just normal books & omnibus' that we've grown used to, but (hence the name) printed as needed? For example, the Space Marine one. From what I understand, this is an older title, long since out of print, yes? So, if I were to order it (outside paying much more for it this way), it'd be the same format/style/ect as the original? (outside perhaps a different cover?) Are there any other differences between the original versions and the PoD versions?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

The sizes are a bit different. For instance, Insignium Astartes will be a bit smaller than the original. Space Marine will be in a different sort of print media, soft covers and such things. These are not hardbacks. I believe the idea is to cover most of the OOP stuff first with this service.

CP


----------



## Diatribe1974

Commissar Ploss said:


> The sizes are a bit different. For instance, Insignium Astartes will be a bit smaller than the original. Space Marine will be in a different sort of print media, soft covers and such things. These are not hardbacks. I believe the idea is to cover most of the OOP stuff first with this service.
> 
> CP


Oh, I figured they were all softcover versions. I do not mind paying more for an OoP item as I get 2 things I'm looking for: 1) I get it NEW. Screw paying for it used online somewhere. 2) I'm going to probably pay more (most likely at least) elsewhere for a new copy (or at least the same price) from the various online stores/sellers.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Darkblade, The Graphic Novel

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Exclusive-Products/Print-on-Demand/darkblade-the-graphic-novel.html

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Iron Hands

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Exclusive-Products/Print-on-Demand/iron-hands.html

CP


----------



## Diatribe1974

Words_of_Truth said:


> The Gothic war is an awesome book, I believe there's a great story in there about a Dark Angel from the Heresy who goes on a little trip, I'll not say more.


Dammit.

Now I've got to buy that one sooner than I'd have liked.

I hate you, Words_of_Truth.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Diatribe1974 said:


> Dammit.
> 
> Now I've got to buy that one sooner than I'd have liked.
> 
> I hate you, Words_of_Truth.


It's not just one story, it has several I think but they are all worth reading despite the age. I read it ages ago so some of the stories are pretty vague but I always remember the Dark Angel one as it's the first story that got me hooked on 40k heresy lore.

Trying to make sure it is this book, as it may of been another old novel >.<

*EDIT:* Its not this book sorry, I was thinking of Eye of Terror


----------



## Diatribe1974

Words_of_Truth said:


> It's not just one story, it has several I think but they are all worth reading despite the age. I read it ages ago so some of the stories are pretty vague but I always remember the Dark Angel one as it's the first story that got me hooked on 40k heresy lore.
> 
> Trying to make sure it is this book, as it may of been another old novel >.<
> 
> *EDIT:* Its not this book sorry, I was thinking of Eye of Terror


Wow. I can "Buy it new" for ONLY 176 British Pounds. WHAT A STEAL!


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Diatribe1974 said:


> Wow. I can "Buy it new" for ONLY 176 British Pounds. WHAT A STEAL!


Eye of Terror? On Amazon over here it's only £3.50.


----------



## Diatribe1974

I only buy New. Not used.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Diatribe1974 said:


> I only buy New. Not used.


Aye, I tend to do the same so I don't blame you.


----------



## Lord of the Night

My namesake is returning. _Lord of the Night_ will be available in POD format from this Friday.

Ave Dominus Nox!


Lord of the Night


----------



## World Eater XII

Thats good to hear, fucking awesome book.

Such a shame its died a small death.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Lord of the Night said:


> My namesake is returning. _Lord of the Night_ will be available in POD format from this Friday.
> 
> Ave Dominus Nox!
> 
> 
> Lord of the Night



Excellent, I've been wanting to read this for ages. Now all I have to do is get some cash after buying some Space Wolves...


----------



## Lord of the Night

Next up is Daemonifuge, the tale of Ephrael Stern, Silas Hand and Asteroth. A graphic novel, and likely the first POD book I buy.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer-40000/daemonifuge-print-on-demand.html


Lord of the Night


----------



## Grendelrt

Lord of the Night said:


> Next up is Daemonifuge, the tale of Ephrael Stern, Silas Hand and Asteroth. A graphic novel, and likely the first POD book I buy.
> 
> http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer-40000/daemonifuge-print-on-demand.html
> 
> 
> Lord of the Night


Any idea how many pages/how long that is? I might order lord of the night, Daemonifuge and Aurelian a the same time to save on shipping hehe.


----------



## Lord of the Night

_The Complete Kal Jericho_

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer-40000/complete-kal-jerico.html


Lord of the Night


----------

